# Another new little lever



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know, I was beaten to the ownership of one of these by CC and the amazing skillsets of @jimbojohn55, but, I watched one and held off from buying, then that day came! These are from the 1960's and are a sprung lever but with a 58mm pf and a steam wand, so in theory, you can make a half decent shot. When you buy these older machines, you take your heart in your mouth a little bit as you know nothing about them or even if they work. This came with an Italian 3 pin plug so a friend switched that over for me, turned it on and nothing. replaced the fuse and away we went.

Next job was to put some citric acid in. The inside was not in bad condition at all, so 2 short descales later, a good rinse out and filled it up to let it heat up. I am told it is an 800 watt element and filling it took just one short of one litre of water and around 10 minutes o warm up. there are no thermostats on these old machines but this does have an OPV so at least you know when temp is reached. it looks like the simplest way of pulling a shot is to let it warm through thoroughly. Turn it off. Pull a small amount of water. Prepare your shot, pull it, switch back on, give it a few seconds then steam.

One of the things with older machines is to know when to stop. It seems in good condition throughout but has been painted with mauve hammerite, and whilst it is fine, it obviously does not look original. anyway, I am not overly bothered about that decision, just yet anyway.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Retro... I like. Bet you can't wait to pull your jampit through this.

Let's see some videos

I'd love to build a lever machine like this. One day.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

What are the shots like? In theory they should be good.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

HowardSmith said:


> Retro... I like. Bet you can't wait to pull your jampit through this.
> 
> Let's see some videos
> 
> I'd love to build a lever machine like this. One day.


Yep Howard, looking forward very much. I miss my lever but for me, having a lever machine and it not being plumbed in is a Nono, and in my current kitchen, I do not have that option. Videos will come once I am proficient and my son holds the camera!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nopapercup said:


> What are the shots like? In theory they should be good.


I have only pulled one shot and that was just the start of experimenting as I am going to have to learn how to get the most out of it. A single pull of the lever put about 9 mls of liquid into the cup so using a 14 gm basket means 1 3/4 pulls or so.....but I have all this to find out still!


----------

